# New section



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

How about a new "politics" section so all the racists/bigots can post their rants in there ?

The rest of us can just not go near that section then.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

In all seriousness, if you post a poll in the Suggestions forum and it gets a good response we'll do it.


----------

